# Fort Stewart closing hunting



## Poynor (Oct 2, 2013)

All just want to get the info out. Friday Fort Stewart is closing hunting due to the gov shutdown. With that said ya'll got any info on WMA's close to Stewart.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 2, 2013)

Were did you hear this.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 2, 2013)

The whole state of Maryland closed hunting due to government shutdown. Only hunting allowed is on State property. This is due you have to call in to report your deer kill. No employees working = no hunting


----------



## robert carter (Oct 2, 2013)

Poyner. Big Hammock is kinda close to ya and has an archery only tract. Give me a holler and I`ll show you around.RC


----------



## Poynor (Oct 2, 2013)

The workers at pass&permit told it to me today


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 3, 2013)

I got an email from DNR stating that no wildlife resource division controled properties are affected in Georgia.


----------



## Poynor (Oct 3, 2013)

I got the same e-mail. Hopefully it is a disconect and everything will stay open.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 3, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> The whole state of Maryland closed hunting due to government shutdown. Only hunting allowed is on State property. This is due you have to call in to report your deer kill. No employees working = no hunting



True. Man, what a drag. That's our wonderful govt for you.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 3, 2013)

Poynor said:


> I got the same e-mail. Hopefully it is a disconect and everything will stay open.



It's not a disconnect. State controlled lands refer to WMA's and even WMA's on federal land (US Forest Service). Those areas are still open.

Federal lands like National Wildlife Refuges and military bases are closed while the federal government is shut down.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 3, 2013)

Danny Leigh said:


> It's not a disconnect. State controlled lands refer to WMA's and even WMA's on federal land (US Forest Service). Those areas are still open.
> 
> Federal lands like National Wildlife Refuges and military bases are closed while the federal government is shut down.



Yep, what he says.  Cumberland's bow hunt is supposed to be this weekend.  But they evacuated all visitors Tuesday.  Hunt has been cancelled!  "National Seashore"


----------



## RossVegas (Oct 3, 2013)

Loaded my 7mm, ak74, and muzzle loader in the car last night. After lunch today, I drove 45 minutes down to johns mtn only to find the gun range closed. The pocket recreation area is also closed. Found a few roads open and drove around a bit. I passed one ranger, and one car. Otherwise had the area to myself. Felt kinda like the movie "left behind"


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 3, 2013)

If it has fort or base in it,i bet it's closed!!!!


----------



## Djtrout81 (Oct 7, 2013)

I hunted Stewart last weekend and I work there they aren't shutting down


----------



## robert carter (Oct 7, 2013)

I actually checked in an area today while at home and checked out. I had no intentions of going was just seeing if I could and I did. Looks to me like if they were closed they would have shut the telephone system down.RC


----------



## Poynor (Oct 7, 2013)

I didn't hunt this weekend and I did the same RC just checked in to see if I could hopeful it was just bad info from the pass/permit folks


----------



## John Abbott (Oct 7, 2013)

The camping area at Coopers Creek is closed according to the DNR website...messed up my plans..


----------



## swampstalker24 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ft. Gordon is still open for business.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2013)

Djtrout81 said:


> I hunted Stewart last weekend and I work there they aren't shutting down



Don't tell Obama.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 7, 2013)

Ft stewart is open. They even updated the area status site. Hopefully it will be updated later in the week showing the weekend areas


----------



## robert carter (Oct 7, 2013)

Deer rut earlier at Stewart than they do here around my house. Good place to bow hunt. I hope everyone knows they do not have to "test" with a bow anymore unless you are hunting a bow only containment area.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 8, 2013)

I thought you had to still test Robert, just don't have to renew every year.  At least that's the way I read it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 8, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> I thought you had to still test Robert, just don't have to renew every year.  At least that's the way I read it.



RC is right.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 8, 2013)

robert carter said:


> Poyner. Big Hammock is kinda close to ya and has an archery only tract. Give me a holler and I`ll show you around.RC



Take RC up on his offer to show you around !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bama B (Oct 8, 2013)

That is not a true statement. You have to have a bow qualify card to hunt stewart. The new rule are you have to qualify every year to hunt bow areas only. You do not have requalify every year to hunt all other areas. You use your old card from past season.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 8, 2013)

The lady as pass and permit told me you did not need to test unless you were going to hunt an archery area inside the containment or b5. Of course this is probably the same lady that told Mark they were going to close.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 8, 2013)

robert carter said:


> The lady as pass and permit told me you did not need to test unless you were going to hunt an archery area inside the containment or b5. Of course this is probably the same lady that told Mark they were going to close.RC



You are right  the regs say archery permit required for listed areas ( bow only) and required annually for said areas  permit runs for one year from date of qualified   you do not need a permit to bowhunt outside listed areas  Read the reg...


----------



## Bama B (Oct 9, 2013)

I am reading the regs. Go to fort stewart hunting page. scroll down to archery qualification scedule. In black and white. A one time qualification is required to hunt fort stewart and hunter army airfield no matter what area you plan to hunt. Get caught on stewart bow  hunting with out a bow qual card and let me know how it works out for ya.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2013)

Not worried. I actually have two.RC


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2013)

Next time I am there I will ask the Head Warden. Don`t know his name but he has been around. The fellas writing the tickets would know for sure. They are good folks.RC


----------



## Bama B (Oct 9, 2013)

I did ask thats how I know. The only changes this year were that you to requalify every year to hunt the archery areas only. When i asked why only archery areas only. "The answer was its one thing to sling arrows on a 1000 acre areas and another to sling arrows 30 yards from someones patio". The archery areas are right on base houseing. Makes sence. I had to requalfy this year because like a dummy I threw my card from last year away thinking we had to requalify every year. I did not take the time to check the new regs.


----------



## Bama B (Oct 9, 2013)

Its is a little confusing. They would not stop requireing the qualification to bow hunt on non achery area. And it makes sence to require people to requal every year for areas close were people live and play.


----------



## Echo (Oct 9, 2013)

Bama B said:


> I am reading the regs. Go to fort stewart hunting page. scroll down to archery qualification scedule. In black and white. A one time qualification is required to hunt fort stewart and hunter army airfield no matter what area you plan to hunt. Get caught on stewart bow hunting with out a bow qual card and let me know how it works out for ya.


 
This is correct. You cannot just buy a permit and go bow hunting without at some point having taken the qualification test.


----------



## ltfireman1604 (Oct 10, 2013)

Apex Predator said:


> I thought you had to still test Robert, just don't have to renew every year.  At least that's the way I read it.



I was told by Pass and Permit that you still needed to have the card.  I said that if we dont need to shoot the targets to test then what good is the card.  She told me that's the way it is if you dont have it you cant hunt with bow. LOL


----------



## robert carter (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for clearing that up. You almost need a lawyer to decipher the rules for the place but it is some good hunting.RC


----------

